# GT 640 vs HD 7770?



## byteninja2

I am looking at the Gigabyte GT 640, or Saphire Vapor X HD 7770. I perfer nVidia, and I know the HD 7770 is better, but how big of a difference?


----------



## claptonman

The 7770 is almost twice as good.

Source: http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html


----------



## byteninja2

Whoa, but another bench (HWcompare) said it was about a 10 percent difference, one more bench could make the difference.


----------



## spirit

Overall the 7770 is around 25-40% faster than the GT 640 http://www.hwcompare.com/12821/geforce-gt-640-ddr3-vs-radeon-hd-7770/


----------



## byteninja2

Yeah, I just said that, I need one more bench to even it out.


----------



## spirit

Yeah you did but you said there was a 10% difference, I was just saying there is more of a difference.

The 7770 is the faster card. I would find you a benchmark on Anandtech GPU Bench but they don't have the GT 640.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah you did but you said there was a 10% difference, I was just saying there is more of a difference.
> 
> The 7770 is the faster card. I would find you a benchmark on Anandtech GPU Bench but they don't have the GT 640.



And it is not really fast as GTX 550, but GT 640 and 7770 have good Power Consumption


----------



## Darren

I'm curious why you want another bench when the 7770 is clearly better.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Denther said:


> I'm curious why you want another bench when the 7770 is clearly better.



Well... It did help OP to know which one is better.


----------



## spirit

Jamebonds1 said:


> Well... It did help OP to know which one is better.



We've already confirmed that the 7770 is the faster card, by quite a significant margin, potentially it's up to around 40% faster than a GT 640.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> We've already confirmed that the 7770 is the faster card, by quite a significant margin, potentially it's up to around 40% faster than a GT 640.



I know.  GT 640 isn't good for gaming but it is fastest than my old 9999966666660000000000000000000000000000000 GT.  Haha, i always want try this.  So GTX 550 ti is still fastest than GT 640.


----------



## spirit

Oh yeah the GTX 550 Ti is definitely faster than a GT 640. Had a quick look on HWCompare and the 550 Ti is around 70% faster.

999666000 GT doesn't work as well as QUUAADDD.


----------



## Jamebonds1

vistakid10 said:


> Oh yeah the GTX 550 Ti is definitely faster than a GT 640. Had a quick look on HWCompare and the 550 Ti is around 70% faster.
> 
> 999666000 GT doesn't work as well as QUUAADDD.



Dang   Also 7770 and GTX 550 Ti almost same speed.  Some game might be fastest with ATI or GTX.


----------



## spirit

The HD 6850 is usually faster than both the 7770 and the 550 Ti though. 

Honestly Byte, if you can afford a 7770, go for a 6850. They're very close in price and the 6850 is overall the faster card.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Some old video card is fastest and cheap than newest video card.


----------



## spirit

The 6850 is a very solid choice. I'd go for a 6850 over a 7770.


----------



## byteninja2

I decided i will get a good psu with a cheap CPU cooler, and some blue bitfenix alchemy cables instead of a gpu.


----------



## spirit

OK, probably a better choice for the time being.  Nothing as re-assuring as having a good PSU in your system.


----------

